# What's your favorite restaurant?



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

OK all! What is your favorite restaurant, name and location? Anyone have a Mexican restaurant recommendation?

Thanks!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is there any Mexican restaurants, check in the Dubai explorer. I've been to Trader Vics its excellent, top staff, top service, great food, and unreal bar, not that I spent much time at the bar


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

How many do you want? 

Verre (Gordon Ramsey) - Hilton Dubai Creek (Deira Creekside)
Fire & Ice - Raffles (Oud Metha/Wafi)
Pachanga - Hilton Jumeirah (Marina/JBR)
Sloanes - Grosvenor Hotel (Marina)
Mezzo - Wafi (restaurant centre not mall)
Yum - Radisson SAS (Deira)
Salmontini - MoE
Smiling BKK - Al Wasl Road
Bussola - Mina Seyahi
Zheng He's - Madinat/Mina Salam
Noodle House (loads of venues across town)
Frankie's - Marina, opp Oasis Beach Hotel (going there tonight)
Shoo Fee Ma Fee - Madinat


Pachanga is Argentinian, but the only Mexican I can think off is Mama Bonitas in Umm Sequim


Just ask if you want a recommendation for a specific type of restaurant or area. We eat out a lot and the husband some times works as a freelance restaurant reviewer. 


-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Is there any Mexican restaurants, check in the Dubai explorer. I've been to Trader Vics its excellent, top staff, top service, great food, and unreal bar, not that I spent much time at the bar


Which one? There are two - one in Madinat and another in Crown Plaza (SZR). I wonder if it has improved as the last time I was at the Madinat one the food was dreadful. Do they still have that awful band?

Funilly enough, the best Trader Vics I have been too is the one in Muscat. Even better than the Mayfair one. 

-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think your husband might just have my husbands idea of a dream job


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

The Trader Vics at Madinat it was an excellent dinner


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I think your husband might just have my husbands idea of a dream job




He doesn't do it full time, as he has a good job, but writes odd articles upon request. I think he'd love to be paid to eat good food and drink fine wines! 


-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Best indian in town is Gazebo, it's so tasty!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think my favourite place is Qd's though just love the oudoors, and the view is great


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> He doesn't do it full time, as he has a good job, but writes odd articles upon request. I think he'd love to be paid to eat good food and drink fine wines!
> 
> 
> -


Ah, perhaps everyones idea of a dream job


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I think my favourite place is Qd's though just love the oudoors, and the view is great



It has a lovely setting, but a couple of years back it was quieter and more chilled. Decent shisha too, especially if you ask for ice in it. The food isn't up to much there, but you will get similar views and oddly, slightly better food if you sit on the terrace of The Boardwalk which is just next door. 

-


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Smiles:-) said:


> OK all! What is your favorite restaurant, name and location? Anyone have a Mexican restaurant recommendation?
> 
> Thanks!


I cannot recommend MJ's at the Madinat highly enough. While the restaurant decor is not particularly special, the food is outstanding (IMO). It does however come at a price - unfortunately.

I also enjoyed "Carnavale" at Jumeirah Beach, Italian restaurant. Inside is a much nicer experience.

Verre is also a very good restaurant, again at a price.

Timeout Dubai gives pretty honest reviews of the restaurants across the city.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

As of last night The Grand Grill in Habtoor Grand Resort...best steak I have had in awhile!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree their isn't a very large selection on the menu at Qd's its the views and atmoshere I enjoy. I have also beenmoutside at the boardwalk and it is pleasant, just not quite the same relaxed atmosphere as Qd's, which I must add is closed at the moment. And also upstairs at the boardwalk, I think its called the aquarium, a really lovely location. I guess with me its the atmosphere which set the scene for a memorable evening out for dinner not just the food.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Fridays(crown plaza)
Barasti(Mina Seyahi)
Long's Bar(Rotana Hotel)


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I was at the Rotana Hotel last night, I knew I should have tried the bar, thanks for the info


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

alli said:


> Best indian in town is Gazebo, it's so tasty!!


Haha! We also share a favorite restaurant 

Gazebo is unbelievably fresh and well cooked Indian cuisine. Their best branch is at Ben Sougat mall near the Airport Expo. 

The quality of their food and the experience is pretty consistent though. So other branches are great as well. 

It really is a 5 star restaurant without the bill.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Art Bay Cafe - Italy Cluster, International City. Also a branch in Diera but don't have the address for that!

I went to a few restaurants but found the above totally amazing! The owner is an Iraqi who began his string of cafes/restaurants in Baghdad. The art work is out of this world and you can purchase items from his cafes. I would put this at No1 of restaurants I've visited throughout the world. Forget the 5* places, this restaurant is cozy, wonderful calming music and fantastic shisha. The food is top notch and not expensive either.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> Fridays(crown plaza)
> Barasti(Mina Seyahi)
> Long's Bar(Rotana Hotel)



To clarify - that is Towers Rotana on SZR, as there are several Rotana hotels across town. 

Personally I don't like any of those bars, but each to their own. 

-


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Art Bay Cafe - Italy Cluster, International City. Also a branch in Diera but don't have the address for that!
> 
> I went to a few restaurants but found the above totally amazing! The owner is an Iraqi who began his string of cafes/restaurants in Baghdad. The art work is out of this world and you can purchase items from his cafes. I would put this at No1 of restaurants I've visited throughout the world. Forget the 5* places, this restaurant is cozy, wonderful calming music and fantastic shisha. The food is top notch and not expensive either.


I'll definitely check this out. I live in France cluster


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I lived in Greece Cluster! 

I have the contact details/email address but I'm due to fly to Spain in a few hours so will get those details to you this evening.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

where is QD? havnt heard of that

any restaurant in Jumeirah, al wasl worthy for a deliscious dinner?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Qd's Bar and Grill Dubai Creek Golf and Yacht Club, Garhoiud Rd. The food is snack style or bar menu, ceasar salad, pizza, etc, alcohol, the location is great


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> where is QD? havnt heard of that
> 
> any restaurant in Jumeirah, al wasl worthy for a deliscious dinner?


S_G there are any amount of restaurants around Jumeirah, you are spoiled for choice. My mood tends to dictate where and what I eat, as in bar food, noodle bar, restaurant etc but that area caters for everybody.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

living in this area, still havnt found a nice with attractive enviro to sit and eat ,except MJ....im looking for a cozy restau


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Maya!*

Maya at Le Royal Meridien is THE BEST MEXICAN RESTAURANT 

(I am mexican so I can tell authentic vs tex mex)

The chef is great, if you are mexican and ask to meet him he will give you a little tour in the kitchen! 

I ate the mole and sopa de tortilla... yum!





Smiles:-) said:


> OK all! What is your favorite restaurant, name and location? Anyone have a Mexican restaurant recommendation?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Maya at Le Royal Meridien is THE BEST MEXICAN RESTAURANT
> 
> (I am mexican so I can tell authentic vs tex mex)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> living in this area, still havnt found a nice with attractive enviro to sit and eat ,except MJ....im looking for a cozy restau


There is a Turkish restaurant in Grosvenor House that is really nice, cosy and a really good atmosphere.

Meal for two, starter, main course, 1 desert - I was still hungry  two bottles of wine (of which they had an extensive selection) cost 736AED (£110)

At that price not somewhere I would eat at every night but the food was exquisite and well presented, good ambience and then after your meal you can go and sit outside and enjoy the view of the creek. In the summer, Christian our waiter said, that they open the balcony up so you can have your whole meal outside.

Well worth a look.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> I'll definitely check this out. I live in France cluster


Hi Cpheonix,

Firstly, my apologies for not getting back sooner, I've been turning my handbag upside down to find the business card for Art Bay Cafe! 

Anyway, below is the contact details:

Mr Zaki Al Obaidi (Owner, REALLY nice guy!)
International City,
Italy Cluster
Main Square
Building U02

Tel: 4 4200 788
Mob: 050 686 2907
Fax: 4 4200 789

Email: [email protected]
Website: www.artbaycafe.com

I don't have details of the Deira cafe but if you send Zaki an email, he will be able to give you further info. I hope you enjoy this place as much as I have!


----------

